# Where can I buy number 10 cans?



## Justin Case (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't get these in the UK but really want to try them out for my food preps.

Newbie question... how do the lids seal on once they've been filled with dry food and O2 absorbers?

JC


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

LDS members have the means to seal up #10 cans, but no one I know uses them. Most people use mylar bags to seal up preps and store them in food grade plastic buckets.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

theres a very expensive can sealing maching you can buy, then buying the cans, but it wouldnt be worth it unless you have the money to throw around.
mylar bags take up less space and are light and easy to carry and store. they dont have the 20 or 30 yr shelf life, but they do keep foods for quite a while. my mountain house mylar bag meals are good for 5-7 yrs.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

You might try here: Open Top Cans & Accessories - House of Cans

It's going to be relatively expensive, but I think it is a good way to go. You still need to purge the cans or use oxy absorbers to get the oxygen out of the can to get the really long shelf lives.


----------

